# Angel with Ich?



## Filterfish (Nov 18, 2012)

I just got this Angelfish 6 days ago, and today I noticed that he seems to have little salt like graduals on him. I have quaranteened him with a bit of salt and now I am looking for some help.

I had him in my 37 gallon with 3 platys
6 balloon mollies
7 baby guppies
8 spotted corydoras

I understand I can increase my heat and add salt to the tank, but I am very worried about my corydora's being in the salt!

Do I need to treat the whole tank as my angelfish was in for only 6 days...or just treat him separately?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

probably better to treat the whole tank if it's been in there 6 days already. But since you have separated it maybe just keep an eye on the rest of the fish for signs and if anymore show it, treat the whole tank. I don't think you need to go crazy with the salt, I think the temp raising is more important as it speeds up the lifecyle of the Ich.


----------



## Filterfish (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you! I have calmed down now thanks to you. I am going to increase the heat slowly in the main tank, do daily water changes. Definatey keep my eyes on the other fish.

My Angel is in quaranteen with a dose of salt. He doesn't seem stressed just hungry. 

My hope is that if any parasites survive the suckers will die quickly due to the heat increase.


----------

